

Ask HN: Boring problems that will never be venture scale - ychandler

I was talking to the owner of a franchise and she had issues with payments, inventory etc. Fairly niche-y problems that will never be venture scale because the effort to solve for small businesses will almost always require a large sales force that will automatically put you in the context of major returns. Similar issues with book stores other small businesses. Aside from following your passion and doing what you feel strongly about, is there an economic basis for solving boring, non venture scale problems?
======
greenyoda
I'm not sure why you'd consider these to be such boring problems. Payment and
inventory systems can give rise to some very complex and challenging code,
since these are generally mission-critical applications for businesses and
have to be very reliable. And being able to collect and analyze data from such
systems can help businesses optimize their operations (e.g., by reducing
inventory), which can be worth a lot of money to them.

Is figuring out algorithms for targeting ads to Facebook users or rating Uber
drivers really so much more interesting than that? Most of the code that the
hot "unicorn" companies are working on is really pretty mundane.

------
random_rr
Yes. Solve problem for local business. They are now your client. Continue
solving problems for them while you build your client list.

This is how small businesses grow.

------
matt_s
Can you give more details on what the problems were with payments, inventory,
etc.?

I thought if you purchased/funded opening a franchise they would supply you
with ways to manage those types of things since that is kind of the point of a
franchise, isn't it?

I've had a couple of half-ideas around this space but haven't put much effort
into finding the pain it would solve.

------
beckler
I'm kind of in the middle of developing a tool for this kind of problem right
now. I don't expect to get funded, and I don't know if I would accept any VC
money if it were offered. I like the thought of possibly cornering a niche
market and seeing how it grows over the next few years.

------
paulhauggis
Yes, it can provide you a steady income that slowly builds over the years. I
run a boring business now and while I will never make millions and get funded,
it's a steady low 6-figures that will probably last another 10 years.

